# My Visit to the Huntington - Video Preview!



## My Green Pets (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi everyone,

As promised, here is my footage from visiting the Huntington in LA. It's 20 minutes long.

I am releasing it here before making it public, and I'd appreciate your reactions or feedback, however small.

Thank you!

https://youtu.be/z61c4tEJxZw

[YOUTUBE]z61c4tEJxZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 18, 2017)

Is it just me, or is there nothing to view? I'd like to see it!


----------



## Phragper (Jul 18, 2017)

enjoyed the video. Paphs are amazing to see and so many blooms. Also nice that you showed the imperfections.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 18, 2017)

is it visible now?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 18, 2017)

I can see it. Thank you very much!


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2017)

I can't see it and I want to!!! The link doesn't work for me
either. My Mac says missing plug in.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 19, 2017)

abax said:


> I can't see it and I want to!!! The link doesn't work for me
> either. My Mac says missing plug in.


i can't help you with the plugin...but can you copy and paste the link into your address bar in safari?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2017)

It is too bad they don't ID them. I don't think the lack of an ID would deter an orchid thief.


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jul 21, 2017)

It's a nice survey of the garden, you missed the roses though . But the voice over is a nice voice, with what I feel are interesting commentaries, I could see it being watchable by both plant snobs and your orchid or plant neophyte. Nice work! I have learned how hard it is making videos, my kids tell me it sounds like I'm sad in mine. One day!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

